# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Božić U Domu za djecu s posebnim potrebama u Oštrom

## palčica

Dakle, ja sam samo posrednica poznanici koja je pokrenula ovu, hvale vrijednu akciju, pa ukoliko ima zainteresiranih za ispunjenje želja mogu joj se javiti na istoimeni event na facebooku, facebook profil - Butković Bojana ili mail bojanax2@gmail.com.



Dragi moji,

još jednom pokrećemo akciju, ovaj put za Dom za djecu s posebnim potrebama u Oštrom (http://www.dom-ostro.hr/), i, usput, mini akciju za malene na Potoku.

Dom Oštro treba DIDAKTIČKA I EDUKATIVNA POMAGALA (društvene i edukativne igre za djecu), i sl. Djece je trenutno 22, svih uzrasta. U prilogu je popis želja (molim da javite ako mislite ispuniti određenu želju, kako ne bismo duplali). Također, DVD plejeri su im uvijek dobrodošli s obzirom da im se brzo kvare kako bi kikači bili u mogućnosti g
ledati ctriće.

Mali Dom treba OSNOVNE POTREPŠTINE (robica koja vam više ne treba za djecu do 3-4. god, pelene, papice, sokiće, keksiće itd.).

Tko god se želi uključiti na bilo koji način, tu smo.


P.S. Didaktička pomagala u ovom slučaju su zapravo poučne igračke većeg formata kako bi ih mogla koristiti djeca sa slabijim psiho-motoričkim sposobnostima. Npr. velike puzzle od 4 do 30 kom, veće (drvene) kocke s brojevima, bojama ili abecedom, oni drveni oblici za umetnuti u otvor odgovarajućeg oblika, itd.



POPIS ŽELJA

1. LUKA G.- autić na baterije, CD, motor igračka, čokolada
2. DRAGANA K.-lutkicu riđe kose, knjiga 101 dalmatinera,
puzzle
3. ŠIME L.-auto na baterije, loptu, slatkiše
4. MARINKO K.-kocke, loptu, velike čavliće (igračka)
5. ZORISLAV S.-nogometnu loptu, CD Dražena Zečića,
6. DRAŽEN N.-igračku mobitel, autić, CD Dražena Zečića,
čokoladu
7. KARLO K.-zvučnu igračku
8. KATARINA P.-lutku koja zove “mama”
9. ALBERINA K.-drvene ili obične puzzle, slikovnice za vježbe
matematike, čokoladu
10.MANUELA R.-lutku koja govori, čokoladu
11.MILE B.-drvene kocke ili čaše u čaši (9 posudica), čokoladu
12.PETRA U.-zvučnu igračku, čokoladu
13.LEA N.-perlice, kuglice i slično za nizanje, lizaljke
14.JERE M.-CD glazbene priče za djecu, čokolada
15.JOSIP P-velike kocke za građenje, bombone
16.SANJA J.-igračku “za jako velike djevojčice”
17.LEA B.-lutku, čokoladu
18.ŽELKO C.-puzzle, čokoladu
19.MANUELA K.-lutku, čokoladu
20.IVA B.-slikovnicu, čokoladu
21.ANTE M.-loptu, čokoladu
22.KEMAL B (novo dijete-8.god.)-igračka klavijatura
“sintisaizer”ili puzzle , čokolada


Za bilo kakve dodatne informacije pišite tu na zid, li mi se javite u inbox (Bojana).

Nadam se da ćemo uz vašu pomoć ovim slatkim kikačima bar malo uljepšati nadolazeće blagdane  :Smile: )

----------


## palčica

Kopiram detalje o akciji za Dječji dom na Potoku, Josipa Završnika 3, Rijeka

Ukupno u tom domu boravi dvadesetak mališana do tri godine starosti. Prema riječima ravnateljice doma, gospođe Sonje Kaplan, najviše im nedostaje kozmetike (šamponi i kreme za djecu, vlažne maramice, štapići za uši, pelene, krpene pelene i slično) i hrane (Kraš ekspress, Čokolino, Petit beurre keksi, razni bomboni i čokolade).

Ukoliko ste u mogućnosti donirati nešto od gore navedenoga, molimo vas da kontaktirate ravnateljicu doma, gospođu Kaplan, na broj telefona 333-695. Učinimo dobro dijelo i omogućimo našim malim sugrađanima da predstojeće blagdane provedu u veselju i sreći  :Smile: )

----------


## palčica

Javilo se do sada dosta ljudi i imaju ispunjenih tj. predbilježenih za ispunjenje 10-ak želja. Na pola puta su.... :Very Happy:

----------


## palčica

Kopiram radosnu i lijepu vijest! 

ETO, ZAHVALJUJUĆI VAMA, DRAGI SVI, USPJELI SMO PRIMIT PREDBILJEŽBE ZA SVU DJECU IZ DOMA OŠTRO ♥ ♥

Didaktičke igračke su uvijek dobrodošle (npr.set velikih kocki za slaganje, kocke s abecedom na sebi i sl.), kao i slatkiši, lopte, slikovnice...

Također, potrošni higijenski materijal je i više no potreban u domu na Potoku (pelene, papice, sokići, keksići itd.) stoga ako se još netko želi uključiti u akciju - još uvijek može.

----------

